# ventnor pier



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

i went for a walk on the beach yesterday and passed by the ventnor fishing pier. Does anybody on this forum ever fish off it? Its closed now but i'm assuming it will be open soon? any info would be appreciated thanx in advance


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

All i know is that it is a private pier and fairly exclusive.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

They don't like outsiders on it. Believe me I try every month and twice on Sundays.. I prefer the inlet along Longport and the Bridge.. Also can't leave out the Jetties in AC along the Absecon Inlet.. If you like walking the Brig side jetty is nice..


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

I've fished the Ventnor Pier once last season. It was 10 bucks to fish if you were not a member. I think membership fee was like75 to 100 bucks. But anyways, the kingfish were biting pretty good that day. The pier is really nice and has bait stations, fish cleaning stations and such.


----------

